# All the rage for the young ones..



## Phishfry (Apr 26, 2016)

The Matricom G-Box seems to be a hit around where I work. Android OS with Kodi.

http://www.amazon.com/Matricom-G-Box-Android-Streaming-Media/dp/B00QHLSKOE

ARM board with Mali graphics.

Anybody else hear about these?


----------



## tingo (Apr 26, 2016)

Hmm, it looks just like any other Android mediaplayer device to me. They are available in hundreds of different names and models from sites like DX, Alibaba and so on.
Is there anything special with this one?


----------



## Phishfry (Apr 26, 2016)

No, Nothing special about the device besides Amazon Prime capable.

I offered the same people who have the G-box a free Aopen-MiniPC with OpenELEC and they wanted nothing to do with it. Just ironic that I would give them a similar box but they would rather buy this box.. Now they are all trading repositories for free content. Guess its all about branding.

I think many people are using this for less than legal streaming so I am surprised that Amazon is selling them.


----------



## Phishfry (Apr 26, 2016)

"you can cancel your satellite or cable service and enjoy streaming your favorite shows and movies from anywhere in the world!"

Sounds like they walking a thin line on these claims. They don't say free but it has that feel.

The MPAA can't be happy. The skill level for piracy is much lower with these torrent streaming devices.


----------



## Phishfry (Apr 27, 2016)

The base package is totally legit, it's some Kodi add-ons that go rogue.
-Not pre-installed-
https://www.tvaddons.ag/addon-installer-kodi/


----------



## tingo (Apr 27, 2016)

Phishfry said:


> I think many people are using this for less than legal streaming so I am surprised that Amazon is selling them.


Irrelevant. Any device / gadget / thing can be used for both legal and illegal activities.
You haven't seen cars being banned from sales yet. Criminals use cars a lot you know.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 28, 2016)

Seems relevant: https://kodi.tv/the-piracy-box-sellers-and-youtube-promoters-are-killing-kodi/


----------



## ANOKNUSA (Apr 28, 2016)

tingo said:


> You haven't seen cars being banned from sales yet. Criminals use cars a lot you know.



Cars? No. A particular model of car that someone custom-designs and markets as a means of committing crimes with less effort and risk, while improperly using a reputable manufacturer's trademark to do so? Yeah, you'd see those get banned right quick. If you want to use your tools to break the law at your own risk and expense, that's your choice. If you want to use your tools to break the law at the risk and expense of the tool manufacturer and the greater, perfectly legitimate tool-user community, you can rot in hell.


----------



## phoenix (Apr 28, 2016)

Phishfry said:


> The Matricom G-Box seems to be a hit around where I work. Android OS with Kodi.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Matricom-G-Box-Android-Streaming-Media/dp/B00QHLSKOE
> 
> ...



I used a similar one for about a week, then returned it.  Mouse support in Android isn't quite there yet.  Some apps you can use the scroll wheel to scroll; others you have to simulate a finger swipe with a mouse press+drag to scroll.  Sometimes the right mouse button simulates a long-press; sometimes it doesn't.  Sometimes you single-click to activate things; sometimes you double-click.  And switching between apps (Plex, Netflix, Shomi, Google Play Music) wasn't always intuitive.

When the four-year old can navigate around Google Chrome on a Windows HTPC, but can't figure out the Android interface (even though she uses an Android tablet without issues), then there's something wrong with the UI.    Plus, it never passed the Wife Test.  

Granted, this was on Android 4.4; things may have improved with 5.x or 6.x.  Adding a remote control may make things nicer.  But I'm skipping the generic Android boxes for now.  AndroidTV boxes may work better, but I'll be testing out a Roku 3 shortly (just about have enough loyalty points at the local store to get it for free!).


----------



## Phishfry (Apr 28, 2016)

I had not even considered Kodi's reputation.

Being a machinist I hate to see people use a tool in the wrong way.


----------

